# Komplizierte Sache mit 2 Netzwerken und einem PC



## Donner123 (12. November 2017)

Hallöchen,
ich verzweifel grade etwas und hoffe, hier kann mir jemand helfen.
Ich nutze Windows 7. Ich habe zwei Netzwerke (2 Router) und habe 2 WLAN Karten im PC eingebaut. Über das eine Netzwerk (Netzwerk A) soll der PC ins Internet, aber auf keinen Fall für andere Geräte sichtbar sein. Über das andere Netzwerk (B) soll der PC auf ein NAS zugreifen (Aktuell noch simuliert durch einen Laptop zum Testen, geplant ist ein Synology DS218play), aber keinen Internetzugriff haben. Hintergrund ist der, Netzwerk A ist DSL und Netzwerk B ist LTE, über das LTE netz soll kein Internet gehen, nur bei bedarf will ich dann umschalten zB zum zocken (Da das DSL langsam ist und der Ping häufig hoch, ja verkehrte Welt, ist aber so).

Zusammenfassung:
Netzwerk A DSL, PC soll hier das Internet haben, nicht sichtbar für andere Geräte
Netzwerk B LTE, PC soll hier nicht ins Internet, NAS

Nu hab ich ja 2 WLAN Karten und beide mit je einem Netz verbunden. Der WLAN Karte für Netzwerk B habe ich einfach eine feste IP im Router gegeben und in den Adaptereigenschaften ein falsches Gateway eingegeben, also kein Internet. Dieses Netzwerk ist als Arbeitsplatznetzwerk ausgewählt. 
Die WLAN Karte für Netzwerk A ist als öffentliches Netzwerk eingestellt.

Wenn ich nu im Explorer auf Netzwerk gehe, dann sehe ich den Laptop (TestNAS), aber auch sämtliche Geräte aus Netzwerk A, obwohl das auf öffentlich gestellt ist. Mangels 3. Gerät kann ich nicht gucken, ob der PC andersrum auch sichtbar ist, das soll er ja eben nicht. Wenn ich den Adapter für Netzwerk B deaktiviere, sehe ich unter Netzwerk auch die Geräte aus Netzwerk A nicht mehr.

Ich hoffe das war nicht zu kompliziert erklärt und jemand versteht es. 

Wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Garnorh198 (12. November 2017)

Welche IP-Adressen hast du vergeben?


----------



## Donner123 (12. November 2017)

192.168.1.200

Aber damit hats ja nichts zu tun, das war ja nur, damit der übers LTE Netzwerk nicht ins Internet gehen kann. Hab die IP nur manuell vergeben um auch ein Gateway einstellen zu können, eben ein falsches, damit das Internet nicht geht. Das funktioniert ja auch soweit.


----------



## Garnorh198 (12. November 2017)

Wenn du beide Router mit 192.168.1.XXX / 255.255.255.00 eingestellt hast, ist es nur EIN Netzwerk und dann siehst du auch immer alle Freigaben. Dein PC ist dann nichts anderes als ein Switch.


----------



## Donner123 (12. November 2017)

Die Router haben beide ihre eigenen IP Adressen. Der eine hat 192.168.1.XXX, der andere 192.168.2.XXX.


----------



## fotoman (13. November 2017)

Ob das Netzwerk am PC als "öffentlich" oder sonstwas definiert ist, hat m.W.n. nichts damit zu tun, was Du am PC siehst, sondern nur, ob ein anderes Gerät in diesem Netzwerk den PC sieht (und zusätzlich, welche Firewallregeln Windows für das Netzwerk nutzt).

Ich würde die beiden Netzwerke mittels "passender" IP-Bereiche trennen. Also so, dass man diese mittels Netmask trennen kann (dafür fehlt mir jetzt sponatan das Wissen und die Lust zum einzulesen).

Dann auf dem PC für jeden Adapter die passende Netmask einstellen, für jedes Netzwerksegment den jeweiligen Router als Nameserver konfigurieren und den Default-Gateway nur für das DSL-Netz einrichten.



> Der WLAN Karte für Netzwerk B habe ich einfach eine feste IP im Router gegeben


Im Router? Nun gut, in meiner Fritzbox habe ich so enien (m.M.n.) "Schwachsinn" beim Umstieg auch gefunden. Dem Gerät gehört einfach eine feste IP auf dem PC zugeteilt und im Router schließt man dann den Bereich (z.B. x.x.x.2 bis x.x.x.20) vom DHCP aus.


----------



## Matusalem (13. November 2017)

Wahrscheinlich ist es der Fall doch zur Sicherheit frage ich einmal:

Du verwendest 2 separate WLANs für Netzwerk A und Netzwerk B (unterschiedliche SSID) ?


----------



## Hatuja (13. November 2017)

Ich denke mal, dass du es schon so eingerichtet hast:

Netzwerk A:
- Router: 192.168.1.1
- Client: IP 192.168.1.2; Netz 255.255.255.0; Gateway 192.168.1.1

Netzwerk B:
- Router 192.168.2.1
- Client: IP 192.168.2.2; Netz 255.255.255.0; Gateway leer lassen (kein falsches, zweites Gateway eintragen!)
Wenn kein Gateway vorhanden ist, kann er aus dem Netz nicht heraus, sich also nur im 192.168.2.x bewegen.

Zwei Gateways einzutragen solltest du tunlichst vermeiden. Windows sollte dich dementsprechend auch warnen und ggf. sogar das zuerst gesetzte entfernen.

Die Einstellung Privat, Domäne (Arbeitsplatz) und Öffentlich sind lediglich Profile für die Firewall. Wenn du Firewall-Regeln erstellst, kannst du konfigurieren, für welche Profile die Regel gilt.
Somit kannst du steuern, dass z.B. für das Wlan bei dir zu Hause andere Regeln gelten, als für das Wlan, wenn du bei einem Freund/bei der Arbeit/... bist.

Schau dir einfach mal die "Windows-Firewall mit erweiterter Sicherheit" an. Wenn du willst, dass der PC mit keinem anderen Gerät im 192.168.1.x Netz kommunizieren kann, dann musst du das hier über die Firewall-Regeln anpassen!


----------



## Donner123 (13. November 2017)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass du es schon so eingerichtet hast:
> 
> Netzwerk A:
> - Router: 192.168.1.1
> ...



Genau so ist es eingerichtet. Um die Frage von Matusalem zu beantworten, ja es sind 2 WLANs mit je eigenen SSIDs.

Mit dem Gateway ist das so ne Sache, gestern hatte es funktioniert, indem ich ein falsches Gateway eingegeben habe (die 2 hinten statt der 1) und da gings noch, nur jetzt nichtmehr. Egal ob falsches oder garkein Gateway, er sagt nur "Nicht identifizierbares Netzwerk". Nur wenn das Gateway richtig ist, zeigt er die SSID an und alles ist ok.

Hab mir jetzt auch mal die Firewall angeguckt. Ich muss sagen, ich blick da nicht durch 

Die ganz große Ahnung von Netzwerkkrams hab ich nun halt leider auch nicht.
Plan B wäre, eine WLAN Karte und dann halt je nach bedarf immer das WLAN wechseln, so wie ich es bisher ja auch mache (surfen DSL, zocken LTE). Nur fürs NAS dachte ich halt eine dauerhafte Verbindung zum LTE WLAN wäre sinnvoll, aber halt trotzdem das Internet vom DSL zu nehmen. Dass das doch so kompliziert wird hab ich nicht eingeplant. Ich werde mir das NAS wohl jetzt mal bestellen und dann mal gucken. Eine dauerhafte Verbindung brauch ich vielleicht ja doch garnicht.
Das NAS einfach ins andere Netzwerk zu packen geht aus Gründen auch nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (18. November 2017)

Für dein Szenario bieten sich statische Routen an. Mit einer statischen Route legst du fest wie eine IP oder auch ganze IP Bereiche über ein bestimmtes Gateway und über einen bestimmten Netzwerkadapter kontaktiert werden. Öffne mal eine Kommandozeile und tippe "route" ein. Da kommt dann einiges an Erklärung. Du musst halt alle relevanten IP Adressen herausfinden und entsprechend routen anlegen. Wie gut das am Ende funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen, da ich das nie selber gebraucht habe. 

Mehr dazu hier
How to Add a Static TCP/IP Route to the Windows Routing Table


----------



## Donner123 (18. November 2017)

Okay das wird mir dann doch etwas zu kompliziert 
Ich hab das NAS mitlerweile und werde das jetzt erstmal so lassen und halt bei bedarf zwischen den Netzen wechseln. In einigen Monaten haben wir Glasfaser, dann hört der Müll mit 2 Netzwerken sowieso auf und alles wird "normal" 

Danke an alle die versucht haben mir zu helfen.


----------

